# Anyone with experience on SummaSign D610?



## kollide762 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm looking at a SummaSign D610 that someone is trying to sell me for $850.00. He is giving FlexiSign 7.0 Pro along with it. He has tested the machine and it worked fine. I started looking for info on the web but I haven't had any luck. I wanted to purchase a reliable cutter for vinyl stickers and be able to do some contour cutting around heat transfers. Has anyone used this machine? Would I be able to use this machine for what I want to do? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

i have a dc90??..jeez, i cant remember. I love it,is sturdy and fast and never had a problem that wasnt user error.
Sounds like yours has a contour cut feature..which is a bonus..I dont know how well that feature works but summa makes a good cutter.
If it works good i'd certainly really consider it.
Good Luck.


----------



## kollide762 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm not too sure about the contour cutting feature. I haven't found any solid information onilne, I've actually been reading mixed information about the OPOS that these machines have (Manul vs Auto). There's also another guy selling me his 1 1/2 yr old GX-24 w/ stand for $1200. Should I just wait on a newer machine? I'm also worried about the years that the D610 has on it.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

wow a gx...wish i had a gx.
That has a contour cut feature right? There are lots of people here who have one.

umm...whats an OPOS?


----------



## kollide762 (Dec 12, 2009)

It's Summa's Optical Positioning for Contour Cutting (OPOS). Has anyone dealt with both machines? Looking for a compare/contrast on them.


----------

